# You mean the FBI isn't all incompetent fools like portrayed in books and movies?



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2014)

*How an elite FBI hostage rescue team leader took the Boston bomber down: New book reveals anonymous hero who led 'with firmness and humility' in final moments of manhunt*

The Virginia-based leader, who the FBI later requested not to be identified by name, took charge of the high-stress situation in the backyard of a Watertown resident's home, and led scores of FBI agents and SWAT officers to successfully bring Dzhokhar Tsarnaev out of the boat alive.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-firmness-humility-final-moments-manhunt.html

MailOnline


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 31, 2014)

HRT are some bad motherfuckers...

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2014)

"scores of FBI agents and SWAT officers to successfully bring Dzhokhar Tsarnaev out of the boat alive" which (to me) means they were unsuccessful in (my desired) mission of zipping this asshole.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was wondering when a book was going to come out of that........I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2014)

"A book? Just a single book? 'Tier 1' indeed....
V/R,
The Dam Neck Publishing Company"


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2014)

High stress because they were conducting unwarranted searches all over the city?  I dunno but perhaps the Keystone Cops would have been more effective if they'd have enlisted the publics help instead of the cordon and search BS.

Wait a tic...didn't a civilian call the cops "Hey, there's blood all over my boat. Come out and take a look."

"Civil rights be damned! We gots us a damned Chechen on the loose!"

Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2014)

This guy supervised two extraction efforts that failed, and then simply ensured that the officers under his command didn't murder an unarmed suspect as he subsequently tried to surrender?  And this makes him a hero who operated with "firmness and humility?"  :-/


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 1, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> "A book? Just a single book? 'Tier 1' indeed....
> V/R,
> The Dam Neck Publishing Company"



I can think of three HRT books but that's still not at SEAL or SAS levels of output. They're just not trying.


----------

